# Meet balkan wild dogs!



## Gwyneeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello to everyone! We're new to this forum and we'd like to introduce our selves 

We're from Croatia, a very nice country on the edge of the Balkan. We live in a nice little town called Pula, where it actually snowed few days ago! We don't have snow generally, this was the first one after 12 years.

However, meet Nemo, my 5 year old golden retriever, and Suky, a little 3 years old short-legged muggle.














































Best wishes!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello! And a big welcome! 

I love the pictures!! Your dogs are beautiful!!


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

They're lovely especially the golden


----------



## Gwyneeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you 

Here are some normal pictures 

This one is when Nemo actually had a golden coat. He has terrible coat, and it got worse this year as this winter is soooo hot!









(don't mind the DIY halty)



















Oh, and some new ones from this summer, we were staying at my aunts place at the country side.





































Sorry for spamming the forum with pics


----------



## Nicky09 (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't worry about posting a lot of pictures the more the better. They look so happy


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hello Lovely to have you all the way from Croatia

You have 2 lovely dogs and the photos are fantastic especially the summer ones

Your little Muggle is adoreable, is this a mix breed sorry just have nevr heard of one and shes adoreable so sweet the last photo of her is divine :001_tt1: and your goldie what a stunner :001_tt1:


----------



## Gwyneeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks! Well then you'll have more pics 

No, Muggle is a way I like to call a mix breed (you know Harry Potter and muggles... ), she's a God knows what. But I love her very much. She's the sweetest little thing! 

She's smart and yet likes to please me and overall - likes to be cuddled. 

He on the other hand is very stubborn, he's the alfa if you allow him... and he surely is one outside - he hates other males and doesn't hesitate to show them his "love". I had a lot of problems with that as I was actually very unprepared for a dog like that... However, we love each other and likes my cuddles no matter what


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

I love the word 'Muggle' for a crossbreed!  Your dogs are both gorgeous and welcome to Pet Forums!


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh what a lovely name for a cross breed. i think we should campaign to have mongrel replaced by Muggle :001_tt1:

the photo with her paw up should be in a calander its sooooo cute :smile5:


----------



## VickyF (Nov 26, 2009)

Welcome didn't know pet forum spread that far,your dogs are great!


----------



## Gwyneeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Hehe, I'm glad you like my (actually HPs) word  It did came out of mongrel cause muggle and mongrel are similar and really meaning the same 

Thanks ,mitch, I also think that photo is quite cute. It's actually her favorite pose. It's something I thought her just like that (the standard "give me your paw"), but she now uses it whenever she's trying to be cute, and she really succeeds 

Vicky, well, I just wanted to find a nice foreign forum and this is the first that came out in google. I liked it right away  I'm a bit bored with Croatian forums, not that they're bad, they're actually quite good and big, but I just wanted a new environment


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures, you have two lovely dogs there 

welcome to the forum I hope you enjoy it here, I have a friend that lives in Croatia, I should ask her to join really


----------



## Gwyneeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Vixie! And yeah, you should ask her to join  Who knows maybe I know her already


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

great pics and lovely dogs


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi and welcome. I love your pics and I particularly like your little black muggle she looks so sweet.


----------



## Gwyneeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you Natik and alaun!


----------



## Gwyneeth (Dec 23, 2009)

I've been having headaches these days as Suky is in heat and Nemo has lost his mind. Understandable. He even attacked two dogs out of jealousy. We have to hide now from other dogs cause I don't want to end up pregnant  I mean, Suky...


----------



## katiefranke (Oct 6, 2008)

mitch4 said:


> Oh what a lovely name for a cross breed. i think we should campaign to have mongrel replaced by Muggle :001_tt1:


I agree, I love that term!! welcome to the forum...gorgeous doggies and really good photos of them! I love little Suky, she is beautiful.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Your dogs are gorgeous


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Lots of lovely pictures!! your dogs are very beautiful.

Welcome to you.


----------



## Gwyneeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Thank you very much  

As soon as Suky finishes her heat and we get one sunny day, I'll take some new pics. Nemo gained some weight so I must put it "on paper"


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Cute picture! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

They are both stunners...



Please send me Suky in the post she is adorable!!! :001_tt1:


----------



## Gwyneeth (Dec 23, 2009)

Hehe, thanks! 

If I find a way to attach a dog to a message, I just might lend her to you for a day or so


----------



## huskiesaregreat (Sep 24, 2009)

all the doggies are beauties, i want a cuddle


----------



## Gwyneeth (Dec 23, 2009)

New pics? Sure 

Just after a bath... this spring:










"It's not me, really..."










Being lazy...










"Hi, I'm cute"










Last week after the first pre-summer bath...

"I'm not entirely satisfied with you..."










"Tell this rock not to mess with me!"










"And those over the fence..."










Oh, and he ate a wasp. Oops.










Cheers from sunny and hot Croatia!!! (Come and visit us!)


----------



## tafwoc (Nov 12, 2009)

Lovely pics


----------

